# Coming to terms with the idea of using donor eggs.



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello

I posted this message on the Single Women's thread a couple of weeks ago and had some positive feedback about it, so I thought I would post it here as well, just in case it is helpful to anyone else.

Some1
xx

..........................................................................................

Following a conversation I had with DottieP yesterday, here is a link to another FF post about the birth mother's influence on the genetics of a child conceived with donor eggs that I found really comforting. It relates to the new field of 'epigenetics' which studies the interaction of genes (donor egg) and environment (birth mother).

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=79093.0

I also found this article about coming to terms with using donor eggs, called "Infertility and the emotional aspects of having a child through donor eggs".

http://www.4therapy.com/consumer/life_topics/item.php?seeresults=1&uniqueid=5902&categoryid=495

Although I am not using donor eggs at the moment, these articles have made me feel much more positive about this as a future possibility. Hope you find them as helpful as I have.

Some1

xx


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you.  

Very interesting and helpful  

Love Angelmummy


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi 
thanks for that
I actually came across this myself a few months back and did mention on this thread and forwarded it to a few people.  It did really help me and I remember reading it to my hubbie on the way to the initial appt in Bham to start the process of using donor eggs.  It is excellent and describes the stages so well, dare not read the end bit at the mo as it was a month ago today we found out the heart beat had stopped at 8 weeks 3 days when I was supposed to be 10.!
It was wonderful and fantastic to get that BFP and I felt it my baby despite it being a brief time - just wish it was still there.
Finding it hard at the moment.
Good luck
love
Susie


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Some1 thanks  for posting the  info does really help you look at it another way please send me the rest of the article if you fin it.

Suzy just want to give you a hug    

sharon xx


----------

